

Building an iOS weather app with Angular and ClojureScript - lynaghk
http://keminglabs.com/blog/angular-cljs-weather-app/

======
fluffmyboner
I don't need another weather app, but it's well-made and I like to support a
job well-done.

edit// works great on iOS 7 beta 2 ;)

------
sbecker
Great app. I've been helping beta test and it's obvious a lot of effort went
into making it look polished and feel responsive. An amazing feat of
programming and design magic. Angular, ClojureScript, HTML5 and CSS3 working
in concert. Congrats lynaghk and ryan!

------
ynniv
You might guess that it is well done from the screenshots, but it is even more
polished than I expected. If you we're unsure about native vs PhoneGap, try
this out. The one thing that doesn't feel quite right is changing the time of
day.

------
wunki
Great work. Could you elaborate why you didn't pick the route of using one of
the mentioned libraries, Clang or Acute?

~~~
lynaghk
Neither of them were released when we started development. Also, I tend to
think that it's better to explicitly manipulate JavaScript data structures
through ClojureScript than try to build some potentially leaky abstractions on
top of them.

Since ClojureScript's protocols are so flexible, it doesn't take a lot of work
to teach ClojureScript about JavaScript---whereas the other direction is much
more difficult to get right.

------
ashbrahma
They claim 15 data sources but I wasn't able to figure it out. Anyone know
what the sources might be?

~~~
lynaghk
One of the app authors here; The Weathertron uses the backend API provided by
the forecast.io guys (who also do the DarkSky app).

------
immigrantsheep
Looks fantastic! Did you use PhoneGap?

~~~
lynaghk
Yep; the app is packaged up for distribution via PhoneGap, and we're also
using its geolocation shims.

------
methehack
downloaded it -- worked great on my iphone 5. Impressive!

------
mrbbk
Beautiful, improbable, awesome.

